# 4th of July Weekend Plans



## ChileMass (Jun 30, 2005)

Our annual camping season kicks off this weekend with 4 days and 3 nights in Wellfleet MA (Outer Cape Cod).  12 adults and about 15 kids in 6 pop-ups, biking, dune walking, going to the batting cages and sitting on the beach.  I love it.  Looking forward to the fireworks over Wellfleet harbor on the 4th - they are always great.  Cheers - !   

:beer: 

So what are YOU doing this weekend?


----------



## bvibert (Jun 30, 2005)

Sounds like a great trip ChileMass!  Our plans are pretty sedate compared to yours.  We'll be going to my Mom's on Sunday for a picnic, which will be fun since its our first trip with our daughter to Grandma's house.


----------



## Vortex (Jun 30, 2005)

bvibert said:
			
		

> Sounds like a great trip ChileMass!  Our plans are pretty sedate compared to yours.  We'll be going to my Mom's on Sunday for a picnic, which will be fun since its our first trip with our daughter to Grandma's house.



Very Cool.
Beer drinking here.  A couple of fireworks viewings in the mountains.


----------



## ctenidae (Jun 30, 2005)

No actual plans- by default, if nothing else comes up, we'll watch our dog be scared of the fireworks noises (we're about 8 blocks from the Charles)


----------



## dmc (Jun 30, 2005)

Close on house tomorrow...  Move some crap in...
Going to see Dave Mathews Band on Saturday...
Sunday/monday - work on house and mountain bike at Hunter.... They're running the chairs for MTB starting Saturday...

Fireworks just down the street....  Plus I have some of my own...


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 30, 2005)

I'm hoping to continue our abbreviated hiking season with some treks to either the Wapack Trail or the Whites.  Darn weather has pretty much spoiled the rest of this 'season' :angry:


----------



## loafer89 (Jun 30, 2005)

I am having some family and friends stay over for the weekend. I will probably make my annual trip to the beach on sunday.

Plus we have our own fireworks to enjoy over the weekend


----------



## Paul (Jun 30, 2005)

General goofing-off on Sat. Visit with the fam. on the CT shore Sun, then hosting neighborhood fireworks that night. More genreal goofing-off on Mon.

  :flag:


----------



## nancie2k (Jun 30, 2005)

friends coming in from california tonite-our town has great fireworks planned for sat,pool is open, party!!


----------



## Stephen (Jun 30, 2005)

Dump run using my Dad's pickup and his Nashua dump sticker while he's in Bermuda on a cruise.

It's not where you live but who you know...

-Stephen


----------



## smitty77 (Jun 30, 2005)

Hike with the dog at least one day.  Maybe make a trip to Monadnock some early morning, and enjoy the time off.  I may get this Friday off too.     We're paving I-190 next weekend, so the boss told me to take a day off during the week to offset the Saturday (and possibly Sunday) work.  I love my boss....  

Enjoy the  :beer:  and stay safe.
Smitty


----------



## ChileMass (Jun 30, 2005)

bvibert said:
			
		

> Sounds like a great trip ChileMass!  Our plans are pretty sedate compared to yours.  We'll be going to my Mom's on Sunday for a picnic, which will be fun since its our first trip with our daughter to Grandma's house.




Get used to it, Brian.....babies are great but your social life is gonna suffer for about, oh.......10 years.........just get a couple of beers in when you can and trade off weekend nights with severine (if possible) on who's gonna stay up all night or get up early.....


----------



## Vortex (Jun 30, 2005)

thetrailboss said:
			
		

> I'm hoping to continue our abbreviated hiking season with some treks to either the Wapack Trail or the Whites.  Darn weather has pretty much spoiled the rest of this 'season' :angry:



Let me know if you go to the White's. I'll be hiking 1/2day probably everyday and then hanging out with the family.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 30, 2005)

ChileMass said:
			
		

> Get used to it, Brian.....babies are great but your social life is gonna suffer for about, oh.......10 years.........just get a couple of beers in when you can and trade off weekend nights with severine (if possible) on who's gonna stay up all night or get up early.....



Thats alright, we didn't have much of a social life anyway...  As long as I manage to get some skiing in next winter I'll be happy  :beer:  Luckily for me severine has been taking care of her at nights since I have to work and she won't be going back to work for about 8 more weeks..... after that it'll get interesting...


----------



## awf170 (Jun 30, 2005)

bvibert said:
			
		

> ChileMass said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



im just curious what is the youngest you can start kids skiing... probably like 3-4???


----------



## SilentCal (Jun 30, 2005)

Working most of the weekend.  I'll be heading up Mt. Tom Sunday night and Monday night to catch the about 5 different fireworks displays.   The ledges on the southern flank are a great place to scope out the fireworks.   Plus no need to fight the traffic up there!


----------



## bvibert (Jun 30, 2005)

awf170 said:
			
		

> im just curious what is the youngest you can start kids skiing... probably like 3-4???



3-4 is what hear the most, I think it depends on the kid though...


----------



## riverc0il (Jun 30, 2005)

turns in tuckerman.  one more day...


----------



## pizza (Jun 30, 2005)

ChileMass said:
			
		

> So what are YOU doing this weekend?



Roadtrip! To Iowa. 

State Highpointing trip with my partner-in-arms, Rizzo.

We're definitely hitting the highpoints of Ohio, Indiana, Illinois, and Ohio. From there, I'm not sure if we'll go north and pick up Minnesota, Wisconsin, and Michigan, or go south and grab Missouri and Alabama.

We'll see.

Here are the state highpoints that I have so far:






Here's my highpointing web site:
http://turzman.com/projects/highpoints/


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jun 30, 2005)

loafer89 said:
			
		

> I am having some family and friends stay over for the weekend. I will probably make my annual trip to the beach on sunday.
> 
> Plus we have our own fireworks to enjoy over the weekend


There you go Kevin enjoy that water. :wink:


----------



## loafer89 (Jun 30, 2005)

At 67F, I REALLY doubt it brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.

It must be the German in me that thinks of the beach as one big dirt pile.

I'll try to enjoy it anyway :wink:


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jun 30, 2005)

loafer89 said:
			
		

> At 67F, I REALLY doubt it brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.
> 
> It must be the German in me that thinks of the beach as one big dirt pile.
> 
> I'll try to enjoy it anyway :wink:


The ocean is more like 63 to 65.   :blink: You could go to a beach on the Peconic bay the water is around 70 to 73.


----------



## loafer89 (Jun 30, 2005)

Last 4th of July we went to Heckscher Point Park and the water was nice and warm in Great South Bay, but the sea grass made for slimy swimming conditions.  

Of course their is always the shark threat :roll:  :roll:  :roll:


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jun 30, 2005)

loafer89 said:
			
		

> Of course their is always the shark threat :roll:  :roll:  :roll:


I think they like the real warm Fl water.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jun 30, 2005)

My in-laws are coming for a visit. I took off work from Sat to Thu.   I am in-need of some sort of vacation.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 1, 2005)

riverc0il said:
			
		

> turns in tuckerman.  one more day...



I envy your dedication!  :beer:


----------



## Vortex (Jul 1, 2005)

awf170 said:
			
		

> bvibert said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I started my daughter at 3 my son at 5.  Your whole life will be more interesting Brian. :beer:


----------



## Greg (Jul 1, 2005)

After packing the last few days, tomorrow I'll be loading up the *POD*. Sunday we'll chill at the in-laws and Monday probably more packing...


----------



## Vortex (Jul 1, 2005)

Greg said:
			
		

> After packing the last few days, tomorrow I'll be loading up the *POD*. Sunday we'll chill at the in-laws and Monday probably more packing...



Good luck looks like a great party. :wink:


----------



## MichaelJ (Jul 1, 2005)

Baxter!
4 glorious nights in a cabin, with two specific hikes planned: North Brother, Fort, Coe, South Brother; Baxter, Hamlin. Plus a lot of lounging around on the ponds. 

See ya next week!


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jul 1, 2005)

Greg said:
			
		

> After packing the last few days, tomorrow I'll be loading up the *POD*. Sunday we'll chill at the in-laws and Monday probably more packing...


Pods is a cool idea... First time I have seen that.I guess that means you sold your house congrats. :beer: Packing the entire house is alot of work.


----------



## snowsprite (Jul 1, 2005)

Annual big family camping trip in the "quiet corner" of CT. We'll be canoeing, swimming, fishing and hiking. 

I'm also looking forward to taking my annual picture of my perspective on the lake while reclined on the comfy chair, book and drink in hand. The best of summer laziness!
 8) 
Sprite


----------



## nancie2k (Jul 1, 2005)

ALLSKIING said:
			
		

> loafer89 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



didn't sopmeone get bit by a shark by surf city ,long beach island nj lately?


----------



## hammer (Jul 1, 2005)

nancie2k said:
			
		

> didn't sopmeone get bit by a shark by surf city ,long beach island nj lately?


Here's a link I found on this:

http://www.timesbeacon.com/story/0,21731,1287587,00.html

I was kind of interested because I grew up near LBI and I'll be there in August to visit family.


----------



## bigbog (Jul 1, 2005)

*........*

Paddling the rented touring kayak ...and new_camera pics...Moosehead Lake(and woods east of) to Katahdin range, then on westward.   We should get at least _ONE+_ clear day MichaelJ  :lol:
My Xterra becomes the *MTBKV* (*Mobile Tent, Barbecue, and Kayak Vehicle*) for the weekend :lol:


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Jul 1, 2005)

*working then relaxing*

We have to work Sat/Sun at a nice crafts fair, we have a food vending business, right on the ocean just north of Brunswick, Maine. On Monday we will probably spend the day with the family at a lake nearby, dozens to choose from then dinner at my brother-in-law's pizza joint in West Poland next to Tripp Lake. Stay safe everyone!


----------



## Greg (Jul 1, 2005)

ALLSKIING said:
			
		

> Pods is a cool idea... First time I have seen that.I guess that means you sold your house congrats. :beer: Packing the entire house is alot of work.


Yep. Closing on both on 7/15! The new house is still not finished though...   

Yeah, PODS are cool. They really extend the load/unload time. You rent it for a month and take your time packing and unpacking it. The 16 footer I got only cost ~$350 for the whole month. They'll even store it in a warehouse if you need them to for a nominal fee. I scheduled the move of it so I have three weeks load time and one week unload time. Everybody from the company I've dealt with has been great. Highly recommended.  8) I'll probably still need to rent a small truck though.  :blink:


----------



## bvibert (Jul 1, 2005)

Greg said:
			
		

> I'll probably still need to rent a small truck though.  :blink:



Wow, you must have alot of stuff!  Although I'm sure we could easily fill a 16' POD with all of our crap.  I'll come down with my pick-up if you need a hand...


----------



## riverc0il (Jul 1, 2005)

bvibert said:
			
		

> riverc0il said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hiking for turns on june 1st was dedication, hiking for turns on july 1st is obsession :lol:


----------



## bvibert (Jul 1, 2005)

riverc0il said:
			
		

> bvibert said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL Ok, I'll give you that, but I'm still envious!   Have a good trip! :beer:


----------



## cantdog (Jul 1, 2005)

Why no ME/NH/VT highpoints?  Are you saving them for last?



			
				pizza said:
			
		

> ChileMass said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bigbog (Jul 1, 2005)

*Re: working then relaxing*



			
				ski_resort_observer said:
			
		

> We have to work Sat/Sun at a nice crafts fair, we have a food vending business, right on the ocean just north of Brunswick, Maine....


In the surfzone, just north of Brunswick, and making $$$....not bad *observer*  8)
...A new carbon tourin' kayak paddle & it looks like two days(Sun & Mon) of sunshine...


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Jul 1, 2005)

*Re: working then relaxing*



			
				bigbog said:
			
		

> ski_resort_observer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sounds like the weather IS supposed to be near perfect. Hoping to get to meet ya at the American Folk Festival. Just made reservations for a couple of rooms at Bangor's -3 star motel the Ranger Inn.  :lol: 

We are at Thomas Point Beach for the United Maine Craftsman Show. Is your new boat for the river or the ocean?


----------



## bigbog (Jul 3, 2005)

*........*

observer,
Paddle is for the touring kayaks that I'm still renting  :lol: ....mostly intended for the ponds & lakes inland.  A great day Sunday, but my balance certainly is rusty when on my butt(instead of on my knees-&-butt..ala canoe-style) :lol: .  Stayed in the shallower water for most of the day, although paddling around the edges is usually more interesting.  The Festival sounds good.


----------



## ChileMass (Jul 5, 2005)

bvibert said:
			
		

> riverc0il said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




River - did you actually make some turns in Tuckerman's on 7/1?  How about a last trip report for the 04-05 season?


----------



## ChileMass (Jul 5, 2005)

Just back from 4 days on the Cape.  The weather was phenomenal, the ice cream was cold and the sun was hot.  Everyone had a ball.  Marconi Beach in Eastham rules - spent the last 3 days there body-surfing (in 57-62*F water) and getting fried.  

I love Cape Cod, but I may have to find another destination on the 4th of July weekend - we thought we'd be smart and leave this AM instead of last night, and we sat in 12 miles of backed-up traffic at noon today to get over the Sagamore bridge.  It was f-----g ridiculous.  It took 2.5 hours to go from Wellfleet to the bridge.  Next year I will go back to the Cape on an off-weekend and go to the Vermont or the Berkshires for the 4th.....


----------



## bvibert (Jul 5, 2005)

ChileMass said:
			
		

> River - did you actually make some turns in Tuckerman's on 7/1?  How about a last trip report for the 04-05 season?


I was wondering the same thing... Hook us up man!  :beer:


----------



## bvibert (Jul 5, 2005)

ChileMass said:
			
		

> Just back from 4 days on the Cape.  The weather was phenomenal, the ice cream was cold and the sun was hot.  Everyone had a ball.  Marconi Beach in Eastham rules - spent the last 3 days there body-surfing (in 57-62*F water) and getting fried.
> 
> I love Cape Cod, but I may have to find another destination on the 4th of July weekend - we thought we'd be smart and leave this AM instead of last night, and we sat in 12 miles of backed-up traffic at noon today to get over the Sagamore bridge.  It was f-----g ridiculous.  It took 2.5 hours to go from Wellfleet to the bridge.  Next year I will go back to the Cape on an off-weekend and go to the Vermont or the Berkshires for the 4th.....



Glad to hear you had a good trip.  The traffic is a definate draw back of the Cape to me too.  The few times that we've been we always try to do the really early AM thing.  Like a few years back we left CT at 1AM,  The only problem is when we got to the Cape we couldn't go the house we were renting because we got there too early, so we had to screw around for awhile before we could unpack the cars...  No traffic though!


----------



## skijay (Jul 5, 2005)

I did a family trip to the Northeast Kingdom (Newport, VT) with no border crossing into Canada.    

Beautiful weather but we saw 5 dead dear on I-91 in two days and missed two of the strikes by 20 minutes each time.  

I stopped to going to York Beach, ME on the 4th due to traffic going up and coming back.


----------



## Joshua B (Jul 5, 2005)

On Sunday late afternoon/early evening I was at Good Harbor beach in Gloucester, MA. The waves were good and the water temperature was amazingly mild.

On Monday late afternoon/evening I was at Lake Compounce in Bristol, CT enjoying fireworks, fried Oreos, and powerful rides on Boulder Dash Mountain Coaster.


----------



## riverc0il (Jul 5, 2005)

bvibert said:
			
		

> ChileMass said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


consider yourselves hooked up


----------



## bigbog (Jul 5, 2005)

*Monday July 4th*

What a beautiful weekend up in Maine, as was everywhere in New England(I think/hope).
Took a drive around above Moosehead Lake and took a few pics on Monday.  Images are simply of the pick up, point, and shoot variety....the air, sun, and bug-evaporating breeze  made it the perfect day....so much so that taking time to read up on adjustments of the camera's settings was just too tough to be occupied with...

*Also....some apologies...  when entering the images into Webshots, I thought I was correctly including "captions" for some of them...but only the image #s were showing up on the main page...(#$&^%($&, and I think I began to lose power...or something was happenning lense/shutter-wise on a few.  I think it's finally about time to read the User Manual 8)


http://community.webshots.com/user/bigspencer


----------

